

Microsoft to make 'major' mystery announcement in LA - cwe
http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Microsoft-to-make-major-mystery-announcement--159113415.html

======
jblow
They are announcing that you can watch shows on your television, while hooked
into your mobile device, which is being controlled by your tablet device,
which is hooked into your oven all while sitting in the refrigerator.

~~~
zachwill
_“... Well, we’re not doing that. We’re just doing this game. It’s an RPG.”_

My favorite quote from E3 this year.

------
gpmcadam
Based on early Windows 8 feedback, Microsoft announce the upcoming release of
Windows 9! /s

~~~
gcp
Don't get our hopes up :(

------
l0c0b0x
Microsoft is finally buying Hulu folks! Also, announcing 'special' partnership
with Comcast.

------
meepmorp
Microsoft TV, beating Apple to the punch. With integrated Xbox functionality.

~~~
spobo
This will never happen. Microsoft is not a hardware manufacturer. Yes, they
make the x360 and some accessories. That's it.

Besides they have invested a ton of money in the x360 and continuously push
the x360's OS to handle media. Clearly they'd be stupid to release a TV that
duplicates some of the x360 functionality. Nothing to gain.

I do wonder what they'll announce though.

~~~
meepmorp
Heh. We were both wrong, apparently. It's a tablet, and Microsoft is a
hardware manufacturer (well, OEMing stuff, anyway).

------
dbcooper
Aren't they demo-ing Windows Phone 8 next week?

~~~
abrowne
The Windows Phone event is on Wednesday, 20 June
([http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/4/3063346/microsoft-
promises-...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/4/3063346/microsoft-promises-
sneak-peek-future-windows-phone-june-20th)). This post is for an event on
Monday, 18 June.

------
r00fus
It's probably a their entertainment-focused Win8 release, perhaps for some
Xbox/Kinnect tie-in?

You know, I've played with Win8, and it's got a lot of rough edges. I don't
know that any of the form factors presented will excite people, but I hope MS
the best.

------
patrickaljord
They are acquiring Nokia?

~~~
jsnell
I can see MS buying Nokia, but not a few days after a combined profit warning
+ announcement of a massive round of layoffs. The timing would be totally
tone-deaf with regard to the layoffs, and from a legal point of view it seems
pretty dangerous to have the profit warning so closely to an acquisition
announcement. Possibly not illegal, but certainly begging for a lawsuit from
anyone who sold shares in those few days.

And of course MS buying Nokia will pretty much ensure that no other
manufacturer is going to touch WP8 with a 12 foot pole. Seems like a bad way
to kick off that campaign...

------
dmfdmf
I hope they are delaying Win 8 for at least a year.

------
drivebyacct2
8/12 comments on this HN thread so-far are nothing more than "Microsoft sucks
lols" dressed up in a pseudo-relevant form. Quality stuff right here. I'll try
to keep that in mind next time I encounter knee-jerk reactions here to
Microsoft products or reading sentences that start with "MS is too old" and
end with "Win8 is too adventurous". (See: People not understanding UEFI Secure
Boot, not understanding desktop mode, etc).

~~~
detst
HN certainly doesn't lean pro-MS but I don't get your point. It seems to be
"I'll keep in mind these terrible comments when I see terrible comments in the
future."

This isn't a small community and there are plenty of relatively unbiased
people that are capable of making arguments to be judged on their own merit.

~~~
drivebyacct2
I more or less meant, I'll stop trying to take comments here seriously or
assume they're informed opinions. It's an assumption that I generally (used
to?) grant HN comments moreso than anywhere else on the Internet. Normally
when I see comments hating on an Microsoft product, I assume they have some
basis in personal usage reality and not because it's become a meme, even here,
to blindly hate on Microsoft and make assumptions about their products that
literally stem from 5-10 years ago.

~~~
detst
Fair enough but I don't see these "Microsoft sucks lols" comments you speak
of.

    
    
      I hope they are delaying Win 8 for at least a year.
    

Is that it?

    
    
      Based on early Windows 8 feedback, Microsoft announce
      the upcoming release of Windows 9! /s
    

Maybe this? Even if you ignore the "/s", I don't take this as "MS sux". He's
simply referencing some of the critical reaction that comes with any major
change to a product with a bit of humor on a post that isn't exactly conducive
for a good discussion.

This post is about a "mystery". If anything, I'd take the tone of the comments
to be relative indifference about discussing this "mystery".

------
ktizo
They've found out that it wasn't a ghost down in the abandoned mine, but was
just old Mr Wilkins who ran the amusement arcade trying to scare off the new
owner so that he could buy the land.

------
malkia
It would be the new dance routine of Steve Ballmer.

